# Brussels Sprouts with Vinegar Glazed Red Onions



## mish (Mar 28, 2005)

Brussels Sprouts with Vinegar Glazed Red Onions

1 basket brussels sprouts (about 10 ounces) 
Salt and freshly ground black pepper 
1 tablespoon unsalted butter 
1 tablespoon olive oil 
1 small red onion, thinly sliced lengthwise 
2 tablespoons balsamic vinegar 

Trim outer leaves and stems from brussels sprouts, and discard. Bring a medium pot of water to a boil, and add salt. Meanwhile, prepare an ice-water bath. 

Add brussels sprouts to boiling water, and cook until tender but still bright green, about 4 minutes. Remove from heat, drain, and plunge into ice-water bath to cool. Drain well, and cut in half. 

Heat 1/2 tablespoon butter and 1/2 tablespoon olive oil in a large heavy skillet over medium-high heat. Add brussels sprouts, and cook, tossing occasionally, until they are brown and crisp on the edges, about 3 minutes. Season to taste with salt and pepper, and transfer to a large bowl. Cover with aluminum foil to keep warm. 

Add remaining 1/2 tablespoon each butter and oil to the same pan over medium-low heat. Add onions, and cook, tossing occasionally, until wilted and transparent, about 3 to 4 minutes. 

Add vinegar (stand back to avoid the fumes), and stir to loosen any brown bits on bottom of pan. Cook until vinegar is reduced and the onions are glazed, about 30 seconds. Add onions to brussels sprouts, and toss well. Serve immediately.
Garnish with toasted hazelnuts if desired.


----------



## Claire (Apr 17, 2005)

Oh, dear, I almost missed this post, and it is perfect.  My husband loves brussels sprouts and love balsamic, and I have a quite expensive bottle of the latter sitting on my sideboard right now.  I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## mish (Apr 17, 2005)

Claire, big brussels sprouts fan too. Wanted to give you a link to several recipes I posted here, but can't locate.  Noticed there are several catagories now, side dishes, vegetarian & casseroles. So, I'm a little confused as to how to find it. Maybe someone can help.  Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## SierraCook (May 2, 2005)

Mish, I wish that I had this recipe last night when I was trying to think of a different way to cook Brussel sprouts.


----------



## kadesma (May 2, 2005)

Mish,
this is perfect. DH bought me some $$$$ balsamic for Christmas, and I've been hoarding it...Now I have the perfect thng to use some of it one.  This looks delicious...
THANK YOU. 
kadesma


----------



## buckytom (May 2, 2005)

oh, mish, i'm drooling.


----------



## HanArt (May 2, 2005)

That does sound really good! Thanks Claire for bringing it up! I haven't taken the time to read much past current posts. Imagine there are a lot of gems in the back pages.


----------



## mish (May 2, 2005)

I found the recipe on the net, & wanted to post the pic, as it made me drool too. Thinking about hanging it in my kitchen. 

Sierra, I've got to go back thru all the terrific recipes posted here & print them out/save (w pic) & put it on the fridge, so I'll remember to make them next time.


----------



## SierraCook (May 2, 2005)

mish, this recipe has been safely filed away in my recipe files.  I looked for Brussel sprouts at the store today, but they were sold out.   No Brussel sprout haters around here.


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 3, 2005)

Thanks for the Rx Mish .... I never met a "sprout" I didn't like - even when my x-mil boiled them to mush.


----------



## Constance (May 3, 2005)

*Another sprout recipe...*

I've saved your your recipe...looks delish, Mish.  Here's another tasty one.

THANKSGIVING BRUSSELS SPROUTS

Ingredients:
1 lb fresh brussels sprouts
6 strips bacon, chopped
1/2 cup pine nuts or almonds
2-3 cloves garlic, minced

Directions:
Bring large kettle of boiling water to boil and add cleaned brussels
sprouts. Return to boil and cook a few minutes till sprouts are just
crisp tender. Remove sprouts and immerge in ice water to stop cooking.
Drain well and set aside. At this point, they may be refrigerated until
the next day.
Slowly saute bacon in large skillet until almost crisp. Add pine nuts
and brown slightly. Add garlic and brussles sprouts and continue to
saute until garlic is soft and sprouts are warm. Salt to taste.


----------



## mish (May 3, 2005)

*Sprouts 'n' More Sprouts*

Thanks Constance.  Looks Wonderful! I'm saving all of them.  Nice to have a variety of ideas to choose from. Here's another Sprout.

*Braised Brussels Sprouts with Mustard Butter*
Braising is an excellent method for cooking Brussels sprouts. Braising refers to cooking food with a small amount of liquid in a tightly covered pan. 
1 pound small, firm, bright green Brussels sprouts 
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup water
2 tablespoons melted unsalted butter or margarine
2 tablespoons Dijon mustard
Salt and freshly ground black pepper

Check each head, peel off any loose or discolored leaves. Using a paring knife, cut an X through the core end of each head. 

Bring sprouts, water and salt to a boil in a 2-quart saucepan over medium-high heat. Lower heat, cover and simmer. Shake pan once or twice during braising to redistribute sprouts. Cook until just tender 8 to 10 minutes. Test by piercing with a knife tip. Drain well. 

Melt butter in a large skillet of medium heat. Whisk in mustard until smooth. Cook, stirring constantly until smooth and creamy, about 30 seconds. Add sprouts to skillet, coating well with the butter mixture. Season to taste with salt and pepper and serve. Serves 3 to 4.

Prepared by: Drusilla Banks, Extension Educator Nutrition and Wellness


----------

